# Zombie hands



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm looking for a way to zombiefy my hands/forearms. It's not that cold here in Texas at Halloween and really don't want to wear gloves. 

My costume will consist of a zombie mask , and an old suit. The costume itself should be pretty easy but what can I do about my hands? Just dirty them up? Is there anything I can do to them (i.e. liquid laytex or similar) that would be durable enough to use on my hands?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1929


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link!! 
That's looks really good
!









Now I just need to do some research and find out what telesis & prosaide is.:googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow that is realy great job he did..
can spirit gum be used in stead?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, but un sure if spirit gum would work on such a large surface. Read somewhere that sweat buildup would cause the spirit gum to crystalize. I may try using KY and then using some spirit gum on the edges.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Prosaide and Telesis are professional grade prosthetic adhesives. Telesis can be used in the hair prosaide can't. Google each of them their easy to find online, try different ways to glue your saran wrap down that thread goes into some of the different ways possible. Spirit gum might work I've never done it before I stick to the other glues (Ha Ha Ha) try doing the spirit gum on the high points and edges with ky in the low points. Please read those instructions at least twice before trying it out, use the right glue for the hair, there is nothing worse than not being able to get that out and having to shave your arm , because you used the wrong adhesive.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks UVM..

note..when googling telesis add adhesive to it or you will get some company


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

This is the company that manufactures Telesis, but you can buy it from most makeup distributors.
http://ppi.cc/artsci3.htm
http://www.parisberlin.com/images_boutique/telesisSiliconeadhesive5.jpg

Prosaide.
http://www.monstermakers.com/product/prosaide-medical-adhesive.html
http://www.backstageshop.co.uk/acatalog/prosaide.jpg

Betabond is a brand of prosaide made by the same company as the Telesis and you can order from the first link.
http://www.parisberlin.com/images_boutique/colle/betabond.jpg

Be sure to get the RIGHT remover for the RIGHT adhesive!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats got me thinking I might just be a zombie this year. Wasnt real sure what I was going to do this year.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

THAT IS SO COOL!!!!! and EASY!! I grabbed a piece of press n' seal and just did a quick try and altho it was blue it looked like it could be cool!

I dig it!
Thank you for posting it


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Please don't confuse convenient with easy, I can't express how important it is to use the correct glue (telesis) for this job. If you go with a different adhesive TEST TEST TEST know what your getting into. Sometimes things that appear simple lead you to unforeseen problem because things seem like a non-issue. Be sure to get the remover too, there is nothing worse than realizing at the end of the night you will be wearing your makeup for another week till your remover ships to your door.


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks for all the links, those are pretty helpful


----------

